# I have to give tips away-SUCCESS



## STEPHANIE11 (Sep 23, 2006)

I have to give tips away as i now work and with school and no longer have enough time to take care of him.
He is 1 year old ,neutered male, he is friendly and enjoys nose rubs.
I live in Aurora,Ontario but I will transport to Toronto,Vaughan,Newmarket,Aurora or anywhere near by 
his adoption fee is 10.00
please email [email protected] for more information and pictures.


----------



## Haley (Sep 23, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that you are having trouble giving Tips the attention he needs. 

A few suggestions, what kind of cage do you have? Would it help at allto build a bigger cage so you dont feel guilty if you cant let him outas much? I work and go to school full time and have 3 rabbits. Itsoften overwhelming, but I just learn to do what I can, when I can. 

If you really feel you must rehome him, of course we will helpout. One suggestion is to get some pictures up, that alwayshelps.

Feel free to pm me if theres anything I can do to help.

-Haley


----------



## STEPHANIE11 (Sep 24, 2006)

I think that he would be better off in a homethat can give alot of attention as he craves attention. Once I get thepictures resized I will post them .


----------



## STEPHANIE11 (Sep 25, 2006)

I have included a picture of Tips


----------



## Pipp (Sep 25, 2006)

It was really hard trying to find somebody to take Socks in your area, took months. 

Sure you don't want to get him a begger cage and a friendinstead? I had that problem with Radar, he was living in anenclosedback porch, and I only got out there once a day tofeed the poor little guy, no time to visit. He was solonely. I thought about rehoming him, buthe was arescue from a shelter in the first place, and it would have meantanother little bunny somewhere else wouldn't have anywhere togo.

ThenI introduced him to Darry, who wasn't a very social bunnywith humans, and it was love at first sight, and now Radardoesn'tcare too much if I'm around or not. And Darry actually got a lotfriendlier! 

Best move I ever made. (That and letting Sherry bond with Dill -- not that I had much say in that one!)

sas


----------



## STEPHANIE11 (Sep 29, 2006)

Tips previous owners tried bonding him with oneof there girl rabbits and they never got along so im scared to trybonding cuz i have already seen a bunny fight and it traumatizing iposted classfields on petfinder and have gotten plenty of emails butthey all live very far away and when i email them questions back theynever seem to answer im starting to thing that these people are allfakes lol and would it be safe to ship a rabbit across the country?:shock:


----------



## BACI (Oct 1, 2006)

I live in the US so excuse me if I speak out ofturn but around here you can bring your rabbit to the rescue to meetother rabbits to see if they click and I believe angieluv mentionedsome places that allow you to have weekend long visits. I think in anybonding situation it takes time and patience. We do have a lot ofmembers that could give you some advice on that if you choose to gothat way.

It is stressful on rabbits for them to travel however, if you foundsomeone on RO that was willing to adopt you would have knowlegablerabbit owners on our transport team that could help you transport Tipsto new home. I would limit the amount of hours to 4 or 5 if possiblethough. There are also many members that have offered to be host homesso the rabbit would travel for a few hours stay at a members home overnight or for a day or so until the next member could pick them up andtravel via car some more. That would give him/her some time to rest inbetween stressful travel. I personally would not ship my rabbit anyother way, too many horror stories and no way to tell them temp orenvironmentof the area the rabbits are kept in reality. Youare not with them every minute. 

Rabbits can be taken across the canadian border unless they are sick.The CDC websitesaid they are not know vectors for humanillnesses so if you find someone across the borderthat youtrust to take your bunny. Contact Haley or myself and we can checkintomembers on the team. We do want you to drive atleast2hours though so we can minimize the stress on the bunnies due tofrequent changes in cars (environment). 

Please take a moment to look over these links as well:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14544&amp;forum_id=7

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13252&amp;forum_id=7

Hope this helps, please pm Baci or Haley for any further questions or if there is anything we can do.

In the upper rt corner of the screen click on log in as-messages to send or read your PMs


----------



## STEPHANIE11 (Oct 9, 2006)

I have finally found tips a new home and heloves it. One of my dads friends has an outdoor shed that keeps all ofhis rabbits in and he take very good care of them I check up on himeveryweek and he seems very happy


----------



## Michaela (Oct 9, 2006)

It's sad you gave him away but at least you found him a good home! And you still get to see him!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 15, 2006)

Be VERY careful. Petfinder attracts a LOT ofunwanted peoples. I have bunnies on Petfinder and I haven't gotten ANYemails from REAL peopel who actualyl wanted them. I got a LOT of emailsfrom people overseas who are ''interested in my animal''. They neveractually specify what Ih ave....and its ALWAYS the same thing...

They will send me a money order for an extreme amount...I am to give somuch to like, some kidn of broker or person they are workingthrough....and to do it immediately...then take an extra $200+ out formy trouble...and ship the animal to them.

Nothing more is said about ''the animal'' or ''the product''. Oneperson told me was interested in ''my product'' . All these people arenot from even the same country as me. 

I just read in Domestic Rabbits that a crapload of people overseas areusing animals and such as a money laundering front. Basically you getstuck with money worth nothing and you've sent your animal off tonowhere because the person isn't really taking your animal and have nodesire to pick it up. 

If you get any vague replies, please investigate and don't give awaytoo much information, see what THEY know. Do they even know they'rebuying a rabbit? Or did some bot find your email address? 

Be Careful. 

And if you would like, You are welcome to post a picture of Tips on myrabbit rescue site, It doesn't get a whole lot of traffic but thatsgoign to change soon, maybe you'll get [email protected] - http://jak.error41.com


-JAK


----------



## Pipp (Oct 17, 2006)

Glad to hear it!

But make sure Tips has a ton of straw or something to snugglein. It gets REALLY cold where you are, andespecially if he's used to being indoors, he's in for quite a shock ifthe shed isn't heated.

I hope he's getting the attention he craves. Toysare good, too.

Give him a nose pat for me!



sas


----------

